# Safe Deodorant for Pregnant Women?



## orange_mommy (Jul 9, 2010)

So obviously most mainstream deodorants/ antiperspirants are not cool, since most of them are not fit for even non-pregnant people to use. What I'm wondering is, has anyone found a safe natural deodorant that actually works? And one that is safe for pregnancy, as in not using any of the essential oils that may be questionable during pregnancy, etc? I'm a big lover of essential oils but I know a lot of them have to be eliminated or cut back during pregnancy. I try to stick with as natural of a deodorant as possible, but find myself relying more and more on my mainstream "backup" that I carry in my purse because I don't like being stinky.







And I really want to get away from that if possible!


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I use a deodorant crystal, and it works pretty well.
I've seen people here on mdc rave about Funk Butter. I don't think the amount of essential oils in the deodorants you can buy would be harmful. You are not putting the oil directly on your skin, it's diluted in the deodorant.


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

I tried a million different natural deoderants and none of them worked for me.

What worked is baking soda. You wet your finger, dip it in some bs and rub it under your arm. It's the best deodorant I've ever used. When I use enough, I have NO STINK at the end of the day.

The best "natural" deodorant I've used is Kiss My Face. But it still didn't work that well.

P.S. My two cents about mineral crystals: they almost never tell you what "minerals" are in them and often they contain an aluminum salt, which is one of the things I try to avoid in conventional deodorant/antiperspirant.


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

I have used the mineral crystal - but on hot days it doesn't work. I also used Kiss My Face active enzyme. Again it's fine as long at it's not hot and humid.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

I mix baking soda and coconut oil. It works really well for me.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

I use the mineral crystal as well and it works great for me.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

I'm not pregnant but I've been using Kimberlily's recipe for cream deodorant since I was pregnant with my youngest and it totally does the job. I don't melt and mix it though . . . I let the butter soften and whip it in my mixer. (I don't but the beeswax in).

I also make a variation SunCat's deodorant spray but instead of using ACV, I use 50:50 vodka and water.


----------



## abiyhayil (Feb 8, 2008)

I like to rinse my arm pits with diluted apple cider vinegar since I use it for my hair and then use a deodorant, though lately I've been using our california baby aromatherapy oil instead of deodorant.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

One thing to watch out for is that lots of natural deodorants have sage oil because it works so well...but is not safe for pregnancy or for breastfeeding. I've been using Weleda Citrus Deodorant since I discovered I was pregnant about two years ago (I continue to use it because I'm still breastfeeding). I LOVE it, and it works very well for me. When I worked in HABA sections I got to try every natural deodorant out there, and Weleda is the stuff I constantly turn to (I used to use Burt's Bees, but now that its owned by Clorox I'm reluctant to go back to it). The great thing about Weleda is that their manufacturing and labor practices are top knotch too. They grow most of their own herbs for example (biodynamically at that!).


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Kiss My Face liquid rock roll-on is safe and amazing. OMG it actually works and my pits don't itch, either!!!!!!


----------



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

I make mine, it's simple.

In a small bowl combine 1/4 cup of baking soda with 1/4 cup of corn starch.
Mash in 5-6 tablespoons of coconut oil with a fork, stirring until you get the desired consistency.

I add essential oils, either vanilla, tea tree, or lavender. Works great, even hubby uses it.

Like someone said, watch out for those mineral crystal deodorants, they do contain aluminum.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Unless your crystal says no aluminum, like mine does







I actually don't use it right now, but I did like it previously and I still have it-- lasts forever. I got one that specifically goes through on its label about not using any aluminum.


----------



## pacifica (Apr 8, 2006)

do any of you all perspire a lot? I have a hard time finding natural/home recipes due to the amount of sweating I do.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pacifica* 
do any of you all perspire a lot? I have a hard time finding natural/home recipes due to the amount of sweating I do.









I sweat a lot. There's nothing natural that will control the sweat. But sweat on it's own doesn't stink. It's when it mixes with bacteria that it takes on a scent. So the point is to make the area inhospitable to bacteria.


----------



## menomena (Jun 14, 2007)

I've been using Tom's of Maine calendula for five years now. LOVE IT. Even on hot days. I recently learned that Tom's was purchased by colgate, was it? So, that isn't such a boon for them, IMO. I've been thinking about alternatives lately. I've just been considering lavender & TTO EOs for the winter (since there's less sweat) and figuring out something else by summer again...


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I've been using Nature's Gate herbal deodorant for quite a while, as I'm VERY sensitive to baking soda in deodorants and this was the first one I found that actually seemed to work. Though, truth be told, I think hormonal changes (i.e., when PPAF showed up, when getting pg, etc.) may change what works.

I did once try lemon juice with baking soda. It worked AMAZINGLY well - but I got a horrible rash that didn't go away until I applied, yes, conventional antiperspirant.







In fact, that's the only reason I have any in the house - in case I accidentally get that awful rash again and need to kill it.









I used to keep an extra deodorant in the car or purse for applying during the day, but don't bother with it now. Not sure I ought to be or not, but no one has yet complained.


----------



## gummibears (Jun 7, 2010)

Hrm I just use what I always use plain ole commercial deoderant. I used that with ds and never gave a second thought to it and he was fine in every way.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, I've been making my own and totally love it. Baking soda, coconut oil, and water. It works really well for me too. Better than Tom's which is what I was using before. It feels oddly satisfying whenever I make it


----------



## waterlight (Aug 23, 2010)

I actually heard this one from Dr. Christiane Northrup(I listen to her podcasts): Arm & Hammer Essentials. No paraben or aluminum. And I get at Rite-Aid. I'm a very sweaty person, and it works for me (and those around me LOL).


----------



## orange_mommy (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh, thank you SO much everyone! I love love LOVE your ideas! I have baking soda and coconut oil on hand ALL the time so I am going to try something along those lines! You all have awesome ideas!








My lavender essential oil bottle says to avoid during the first trimester, and one of my midwives confirmed that. I am now in the second trimester but being naturally paranoid, I wonder if I should just avoid it altogether?
When I go swimming in certain public pools, I get a nasty rash on my armpits and the only thing to clear it up is to not wear deoderant, and instead to wear plain natural lotion mixed with tea tree oil, applied a few times daily. By default, I found this is awesome for controlling the stink! However I was nervous about using ridiculous amounts of tea tree oil during pregnancy for extended periods of time (usually takes about a week to clear up.) And besides, I sometimes get sick of smelling like a tea tree.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jayray* 
P.S. My two cents about mineral crystals: they almost never tell you what "minerals" are in them and often they contain an aluminum salt, which is one of the things I try to avoid in conventional deodorant/antiperspirant.

They have alum, not aluminum.








http://www.thecrystal.com/faq.cfm


----------



## roslyn (Aug 23, 2006)

I can't believe I'd forgotten how effective baking soda worked. That's all we used when I was growing up at home. I just mix in a little tea tree oil, which is what I use to brush my teeth too. It's very effective. I'm so glad y'all reminded me.


----------



## orange_mommy (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lachingona1* 
I make mine, it's simple.

In a small bowl combine 1/4 cup of baking soda with 1/4 cup of corn starch.
Mash in 5-6 tablespoons of coconut oil with a fork, stirring until you get the desired consistency.

I add essential oils, either vanilla, tea tree, or lavender. Works great, even hubby uses it.

Like someone said, watch out for those mineral crystal deodorants, they do contain aluminum.

I quartered this recipe and was so excited to try it out that I put some on before going to bed, LOL! (No, I don't usually wear deoderant to bed!







) I usually have slightly stinky pits in the morning and I don't this morning!







AND no rash!! (I have sensitive skin and am always paranoid about trying anything new, even natural, on my armpits!) So, I will wear it today and see how it goes! Thanks again!


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

I love Funk Butter. Everyone in the family uses it.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

This deodorant is AWESOME! I've used so many however not funk one mentioned here which sounds awesome too! I love the smell. I was usin terressential roll on but it was staining my white shirts and didn't smell as good.

http://www.facenaturals.com/body/organic-deodorants/100-organic-lavender-and-lemon-deodorant-stick.html


----------



## artekah (Apr 26, 2009)

Just wanted to share this link for anyone interested: http://www.instructables.com/id/Deodorant/

I've been using that basic recipe (I play around a bit with the scents) for the past year or so. It's awesome!!!


----------



## frankenstella (Feb 18, 2009)

I use a powdered deodorant from Lush called The Greench. It has no aluminum or harmful stuff, and surprisingly, I don't sweat that much either, I guess the powder absorbs the sweat. I love it!


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I seem to be extra stinky when pregnant and nursing. I stopped using anti-p because it started reacting horribly with my skin. The smell was worse than BO. All of the natural deodorants like Tom's didn't work very well and I had a rash for like three years. I just ignored the rash because it was the best I could do.

Always a bummer when your co-sleeping baby wakes up with a head smelling like BO. =S

I read about Soapwalla's deodorant cream on Apartment Therapy and not only I was converted but DH, my mom, and my sister all use it now. It is really amazing. And honestly, I didn't realize that stink was stressing me out until I tried this stuff. No more rash either. http://www.etsy.com/listing/35641572/deodorant-cream?ref=sr_gallery_4&ga_search_query=soapwalla&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## AmericanVenus (Dec 18, 2010)

The Body Shop has a new line of deodorant out that I used during my pregnancy. Tom's of Maine is great, and the crystal seems to work well (I've used it, too).


----------



## EarthyLady (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm glad to see this question. I don't like the Kiss My Face active enzyme ones, they make my pits sticky and i can't stand that. So, I've been using the Kiss my Face natural crystal roll ons and they just don't cut it when I'm pregnant. Not only are our smellers on higher sensitivity, but we also sweat more. not a real great combination.  In my last pregnancy I ended up reverting back to my old mainstream deodorant cause I couldn't find anything to work then either. BTW, The type of aluminum molecules in the natural crystal deodorants are too large to be absorbed into the skin like mainstream aluminums. Not all aluminums are created equal. Plus, for me personally, I'm more interested in a product being a deodorant and still allowing my body to rid itself of toxins vs. anti-persperants that stop your body from doing what it's meant to do.


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

This is the ONLY deodorant that has ever worked for me, (sadly, including Funk Butter) & I'm a stinky one!









http://www.vitacost.com/Crystal-Chamomile-Green-Tea-Crystal-Essence-Mineral-Deodorant-Roll-On

one of the varieties scored a "0" on skindeep so I know I can trust it as well


----------



## Kaydove (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm, I sweat A LOT! I used to have use Rx strength anti-p. Sweating a ton during the teens years runs in my family. Gee thanks, like I wasn't awkward enough. Any heaver sweaters find a natural deodorant that works to control the sweat?


----------



## Graceie (Nov 7, 2010)

I love toms of main and Im a sweaty/sentive skined







person lol


----------



## brennag (Aug 3, 2006)

I tried Funk butter & it irritated my underarms, but I know lots of people who swear by it. A lot of the natural deoterants either give me a rash or make my underarms sticky. I mostly use Kiss my face liquid rock roll-on or a crystal rock. I have never heard that the crystal rock has aluminum it does has Alum. Deoterants will not stop you from sweating though only an antipersprerant will do that & most have aluminum & other chemicals. I have used a toms calledulla spray & it works ok, I keep it in my diaper bag for when I Get a bit stinky. I seemed to sweat a lot after my son was born & durring early nursing.


----------



## iris777888 (Apr 3, 2007)

Another Funk Butter user here! The only time it irritates me is if I put on one of the scented versions directly after shaving. In past I've used baking soda (but got tired of it turning my shirts white, and eventually it was irritating) and apple cider vinegar - not together.


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Deodorant Recipe

-1/3 cup corn starch
-1/4 cup baking soda
-mix them together
-add about 20 drops of tea tree or lavender essential oil and mix (around 1 tsp is what I used since my oil didn't have a built in dropper)
-mix in enough coconut oil to make a dough-like consistency
-cram it into an empty deoderant container
-refrigerate and use like any other deoderant

I've used that before and it works quite well, though it does tend to clog my pores some so I don't use it all the time.

The other one that I am currently using is...

*KAL - Crystone Deodorant Spray Mist (unscented) but then I add in probably 6 drops of lavender essential oils. I can get that locally at my health food store. It had the least ingredients other than the plain mineral bar thing that you would have to wet under the sink I think. So far it has worked well but I haven't gotten to try it out in really hot weather. It hasn't clogged my pores at all though, which is very appreciated.*


----------



## kimbersdawnly (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't know if this was suggested yet, but I have tried everything under the sun and FINALLY just last year found one that really works and isn't irritating or a pain to put on either. It's called Dr. Mist... here's the site http://www.drmist.us/ It's a mineral solution like the liquid crystal except that it actually works and works well. I'm over weight and just moved from Alaska to the Caribbean, so I have put it to the test and am very happy.  I won't use anything else! And I really like the lavender which is barely scented and only with essential oil so it's safe, mild but doesn't leave me smelling like sea water like the rock stuff used to.


----------



## Beth145 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you for opening my eyes to the fact that my deodorant may be harmful! I picked up some Tom's of Maine right away, and it's working well so far!!


----------



## svmaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey all you lovely sweaty, stinky pit mamas







!! Boy do I have the best deodorant in the world!! I used Tom's all my life until my first pregnancy and from then on it irritated my pits(and yes they did get bought by Colgate but still have their local factory right in Kennebunk, Maine, FWIW). So I spent a few years using all kinds of "natural/organic...anything, everything, crystals, nothing worked for my...just ask my husband..."very sweaty, stinky pits"!! A few years ago I went up to the Common Ground Fair and found a woman there selling deodorants and have been hooked ever since







! She uses a beeswax base and the scents are phenomenal. Right now I'm hooked on the Balsam Fir, makes me feel like I'm in the middle of the woods







. Her prices are also reasonable and she also sells room sprays that smell awesome, lotions, salves, lip balm, baby shampoo. Though I found that with her baby items I always got the unscented, the scented ones did seem to irritate my sensitive boys bums. The only major drawback is if you wear lots of light colored clothes these may not work due to them staining the pits. I go through lots of Ecover stain stuff on the few light shirts I have but since I don't have much in the way of lighter clothes, I'm too much of a slob







, how well it works is so worth it too me. She also always throws in free samples into her order so you can test out her other products, she's awesome! Oh...duh...her website is http://www.www.naturallybee-ewe-tiful.com , ENJOY, support a small, locally run business, and smell awesome







!!

Sarah


----------



## Queermama (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not pregnant but have struggled with the STINK for so long. I cannot wear antiperspirant because it leaves a rash and itchy pits. But all those mentioned Weleda (and at $15 a pop), Tom's of Maine, Kiss my Face - NONE of them have worked for me. I'm gonna give the coconut oil and baking soda a whirl. wish me luck!

signed, stinky (no more)!


----------



## Mama-Karin (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi! I've got one to add... I absolutely love Arm and Hammer Brand "Essentials Natural Deodorant". Works really well for both me and my hubby (and I've tried a lot too!). I get the unscented kind (it still has a very, very light scent that, to me, is very pleasant). I purchase a 4-pack on Amazon.com, as I don't always find it in the stores. Hope this helps!


----------



## IsabellaES (Feb 25, 2011)

Of all the different types of no-aluminum deodorants I've tried over the years Deodomom is the only product that has worked for me. Most commercial products include alcohol and most home-made remedies include essential oils and both tend to irritate sensitive skin like mine.


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lachingona1*
> 
> I make mine, it's simple.
> 
> ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayiscoming2006*
> 
> Deodorant Recipe
> 
> ...


I use a similar recipe, with baking soda, coconut oil, and arrowroot powder (and/or cornstarch), and it works great for me. I just wanted to mention that it is WAY easier to mix up if you melt the coconut oil, rather than trying to mash it into the drys when it's solid. It'll set up on its own in several hours if you're in a cool climate, or just pop it into the fridge or freezer and it'll set up much quicker.


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Is potassium alum safe? The natural food store helper said it wasn't the same as aluminum. Is there anything bad with it?


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mama-Karin*
> 
> Hi! I've got one to add... I absolutely love Arm and Hammer Brand "Essentials Natural Deodorant". Works really well for both me and my hubby (and I've tried a lot too!). I get the unscented kind (it still has a very, very light scent that, to me, is very pleasant). I purchase a 4-pack on Amazon.com, as I don't always find it in the stores. Hope this helps!


i used to not have an issue with stick, but wow since about halfway thru my pregnancy and now nursing i am soo sticky it's crazy, thank for reminding me about this stuff, i used it once and it worked but i could never find it again, will order some and see if it still works.


----------



## MrsBone (Apr 20, 2004)

The only one that works for me and that keeps the smell away(I don't have an issue with too much sweat, just smell) is Arm & Hammer naturals. It's not completely natural, but it works. It doesn't have aluminum or parabens in it, but it still has a little bit of other junk in it.


----------



## kimbersdawnly (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayiscoming2006*
> 
> Is potassium alum safe? The natural food store helper said it wasn't the same as aluminum. Is there anything bad with it?


It is at least a skin irritant. There hasn't been a lot of study, the little available looks nasty enough if you ask me.

http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com/ingredient.php?ingred06=705178


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah, I agree, I went internet searching and found enough about it to make me not feel comfortable with it anymore. I went and got a different, better ingredient deodorant at my health food store and hope that'll work fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimbersdawnly*
> 
> It is at least a skin irritant. There hasn't been a lot of study, the little available looks nasty enough if you ask me.
> 
> http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com/ingredient.php?ingred06=705178


----------



## BabyFireFly (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svmaine*
> 
> Hey all you lovely sweaty, stinky pit mamas
> 
> ...


After reading your post I went to her site and ordered a stick of the deodorant as well as one of her cloth wrapped soaps. My Mom has a store in NJ that sells natural body care products and is always looking for fellow small businesses to support so I wanted to test them out. I have for years tried to find a natural deodorant that actually worked - you name it, I've tried it...and still stunk! I placed my order and received the products quickly - along with an additional free bar of soap and a tube of lip balm (that is awesome) BONUS! My husband is on a Patchouli soap kick, and the bars that I have been getting through my Mom's store are almost $10 a pop...turns out he likes the Naturally Bee Ewe Tiful one better, and it only costs $3.50 a bar. Now for the deodorant - IT ACTUALLY WORKED! On the BOTH of us! We gave it the "unfair test" by applying it at the end of the day after we weren't very fresh anymore and it worked! Nevermind that, the next morning it was still going strong. I love it! It totally works! It's a little creamy, so you only need a little bit - I have been just swiping the stick a few times with my finger and then rubbing it on as to not waste it. I can't wait to try more of her stuff and have asked dear old Mom to start carrying her products in the store....especially for the baby items that she carries since some of the other natural baby stuff she has had on the shelves has not "agreed" with my daughter's skin.


----------



## svmaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh yippeee!! I'm so glad you're happy with her products, and yes, unbelievable how well her deodorants work, and love her prices







. That would be awesome if your mom would carry her stuff, spread her news and products. Again just a tip though for her baby products, go with the unscented if your little one is even sensitive to other natural products. So happy for your family, I'm hooked on her stuff for life







!

Sarah

PS. Her lilac room freshener, and lilac is usually a tough one, smells like you walked in a room filled with blossoms, heavenly!!


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

I decided to order some from her too. Got sandlewood for hubby and lavender for me. Lavender helps keep fungus away besides the grape seed oil she puts in there. Also decided to get her body powder in lavender. Super excited and hope it'll work good.

I had purchased another deodorant at the health food store since this thread started, thinking it was good. I've only used it once and just found out one of the ingredients is terrible. It has zinc oxide...duh, I should have known but for some reason it didn't register before I bought the stuff. Oh well, once the other stuff comes in the mail, it'll say hello to my trash can.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svmaine*
> 
> ...yes, unbelievable how well her deodorants work, and love her prices
> 
> ...


----------



## atlantafemme (Aug 4, 2007)

I sweat a lot, being a dog walker in the South, but this stuff works for me: http://www.lafes.com/lafes-natural-deodorant-stone-p-118.html And though I haven't tried it, I noticed that Lafe's has a deodorant specifically geared toward pregnant women: http://www.lafes.com/lafes-organic-mother-deodorant-spray-p-136.html


----------



## Tmama (Nov 6, 2010)

I've just been using Tom's of Maine (Lavender scent and its lovely) natural deodorant. It's aluminum free. I don't see anything wrong with that. Hence, I still sweat but I don't think I stink in the least!


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmama*
> 
> I've just been using Tom's of Maine (Lavender scent and its lovely) natural deodorant. It's aluminum free. I don't see anything wrong with that. Hence, I still sweat but I don't think I stink in the least!


One thing I know of that isn't good in Tom's of Maine is "propylene glycol."


----------



## BabyFireFly (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayiscoming2006*
> 
> One thing I know of that isn't good in Tom's of Maine is "propylene glycol."


They use that to make brake fluid, hydraulic fluid and anti-freeze and is a principle component of fiberglass. I think Tom's lists it as "a natural gas from the earth."


----------



## Tmama (Nov 6, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabyFireFly*
> 
> They use that to make brake fluid, hydraulic fluid and anti-freeze and is a principle component of fiberglass. I think Tom's lists it as "a natural gas from the earth."


Never looked into it that far but I have to believe it's better than the leading mainstream brands (secret, suave etc). No one said anything harmful about the Arm N Hammer and I have to believe Toms of Maine's products are a bit more natural than an Arm N Hammer product...I would hope at least, LOL.

Either way, I'm still comfortable with my Toms Deodorant considering it doesn't have a lot of nasty stuff in it that most deodorants do. I do so much to avoid so many harsh chems while pregnant so I have to believe all will be okay!


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Propylene Glycol - potential dangers

http://www.health-report.co.uk/ethylene_glycol_propylene_glycol.htm

http://www.zellers-natural-health.com/all-natural-cleanser.html

"Harmful Chemicals in Deodorants"

There was a more official site I found some of the info for stuff but I can't seem to find it now. Figures.


----------



## svmaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayiscoming2006*
> 
> I decided to order some from her too. Got sandlewood for hubby and lavender for me. Lavender helps keep fungus away besides the grape seed oil she puts in there. Also decided to get her body powder in lavender. Super excited and hope it'll work good.
> 
> I had purchased another deodorant at the health food store since this thread started, thinking it was good. I've only used it once and just found out one of the ingredients is terrible. It has zinc oxide...duh, I should have known but for some reason it didn't register before I bought the stuff. Oh well, once the other stuff comes in the mail, it'll say hello to my trash can.


Glad to hear it, I'm sure you'll love it, her sandalwood is wonderful! I used that for a few years before I got adventurous and tried her Balsam Fir, now I'm hooked on that one







. Let me know what you think of the lavender I haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## BabyFireFly (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmama*
> 
> Never looked into it that far but I have to believe it's better than the leading mainstream brands (secret, suave etc). No one said anything harmful about the Arm N Hammer and I have to believe Toms of Maine's products are a bit more natural than an Arm N Hammer product...I would hope at least, LOL.
> 
> Either way, I'm still comfortable with my Toms Deodorant considering it doesn't have a lot of nasty stuff in it that most deodorants do. I do so much to avoid so many harsh chems while pregnant so I have to believe all will be okay!


You're right, the Arm n Hammer is not what I would call "natural" or "safe" in any way, shape or form. Here are the ingredients in it:

Dipropylene Glycol (by-product of Propylene Glycol manufacturing)

Water

Propylene Glycol (as discussed above)

Sodium Stearate (They make the claim that they use no animal-derived ingredients in this product, but Sodium Stearate is made up of 90% Stearic Acid which is animal fat)

Sodium Bicarbonate (Baking Soda)

Coriandrum Stavum (Coriander) Fruit Oil

Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Oil

Lavandula Hybrida (Lavandin) Oil

Fragrance (could be a combo of any of the 200 chemicals used to make "trade secret" fragrances)

Triclosan (This was just in the news....again. Besides being one of the top 10 contaminents in our rivers and streams, it's shown to cause toxic hormonal effects and was found in the breastmilk of 60% of women tested-and has been found as a contaminent in umbilical cord blood)

Tetrasodium EDTA (A preservative made from the known carcinogen formaldehyde - this is what they use instead of parabens as a penetration enhancer - i.e straight into your bloodstream)

Allantoin


----------



## Queermama (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh my, I feel like the heavens have opened up. I tried this recipe posted previously:

"I make mine, it's simple.

In a small bowl combine 1/4 cup of baking soda with 1/4 cup of corn starch.
Mash in 5-6 tablespoons of coconut oil with a fork, stirring until you get the desired consistency.

I add essential oils, either vanilla, tea tree, or lavender."

IT WORKS!!!! It's the only thing that has ever helped me! thank you!


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm in love with the deodorant and the body spray and the powder and she gave us a free full size bar of goat's milk and lavender soap and a free deodorant.

The scents I got were sandlewood, lavender and she threw in Moraccan fig. They smelled SO good. I'm wearing lavender right now and I smell good and feel good. Yey, natural stuff! I am pretty sure I'll be ordering from her again and I've already recommended her stuff to a couple friends. http://www.www.naturallybee-ewe-tiful.com/index.htm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svmaine*
> 
> Glad to hear it, I'm sure you'll love it, her sandalwood is wonderful! I used that for a few years before I got adventurous and tried her Balsam Fir, now I'm hooked on that one
> 
> ...


----------

